# Office XP "geschützter Speicher"



## KickBillGates (21. Oktober 2003)

Hi Leute.

ich hätte da 2 Probleme mit Office XP und zwar: 

1)
Nachdem ich auf einem Windows NT 4.0 Rechner (Service Pack 6) Office von 97 auf Office XP upgedated habe, erscheint jedesmal wenn ich Outlook öffne die Meldung:

"Der geschützte Speicher verwendet Ihr Kennwort für Windows, um ihre vertraulichen Daten zu schützen"

Allerdings funktioniert weder mein Benutzerkennwort, noch die Adminkennwörter.

2)
Beim schließen von Word, werde ich jedesmal gefragt ob ich die Änderungen in der Datei Adressen.dot übernehmen nöchte, obwohl ich diese weder aufgerufen, noch verändert habe.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie sich diese Probleme beheben lassen?


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. Oktober 2003)

Also, bei sich selbst verändernden Word-Dateien würde ich aufhorchen: Das klingt nach einem Macro-Virus.

Allerdings habe ich nie von W97 auf XP geupdatet. Ich putze runter und installiere lieber blank, gibt weniger Probleme - denn es könnte auch ein Problem des Updates sein.

Ich würde empfehlen a) nach Macro-Virus ausschau zu halten oder b) deinstallieren und neu installieren (kein update).


----------



## KickBillGates (22. Oktober 2003)

Also ein Macrovirus ist höchstwahrscheinlich auszuschließen, da die Virenscanner täglich upgedated werden. 

Und deinstallieren ist eigentlich ausgeschlossen, da das Problem im Betrieb auftritt und ich dort eben nicht an all den Rechnern Office erst deinstalliern können (Zeitgründen) und dann das neue Installieren. 

Dazu, verändern sich die Dokumente nicht wirklich, das Programm fragt nur immer nach dem Kennwort für den geschützten Speicher. 

Das Problem der Adress.dot ist jetzt gelöst. (einfach im Office Ordner Startup die entsprechende Datei löschen). 

Bleibt nur noch der geschützte Speicher. Ich kann bei gelegenheit mal den gesamten Text der Meldung schicken. 

Trotzdem danke.


----------

